# finlalize Methode vom Server wird nicht aufgerufen



## TeacherMC (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit Schülern an einem kleinen Client-Server Projekt mit Sockets.
Der Server wird über eine GUI gestartet und kann auch über diese beendet werden.
Zwischen Server und GUI besteht eine bidirektionale Assoziation.
Für jeden Client erzeugt der Server einen HandlerPermanent, welcher als Thread läuft.
Alle Handler sind in einem Array gespeichert.

*Problem:*
Beim beenden des Servers:


-entferne ich die Assoziation vom Server auf die GUI
-setze ich die Referenz des Servers in der GUI auch auf null 
-rufe den Garbage Collector auf.

daraufhin, wird komischerweise die finalize Methode nicht aufgerufen und der Server-Prozess arbeitet noch im Hintergrund. Eigentlich dürfte es aber keine Referenz mehr auf den Server geben.
Gehe ich ein zweites mal auf Starten und wieder auf beenden, kommt zunächst eine Fehlermeldung, da der Server ja schon läuft. Das Beenden funktioniert nun aber problemlos und der finalizer wird aufgerufen.
Der im Moment überigens noch nichts macht, ausser einer Ausgabe auf die Konsole.

Hier sind meine Klassen:


Die GUI Klasse

```
package Server;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.net.InetAddress;
import java.net.UnknownHostException;

import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.JTextArea;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;

public class ServerGUI extends JFrame {

    private JPanel jContentPane = null;

    private JButton jButtonServerStarten = null;

    private JLabel jLabelIP = null;

    private JTextField jTextFieldIP = null;

    private ParallelServerEinfach server = null;

    private JButton jButtonBeenden = null;

    private JLabel jLabel = null;

    private JScrollPane jScrollPane = null;

    private JTextArea jTextAreaMeldungen = null;

    /**
     * This is the default constructor
     */
    public ServerGUI() {
        super();
        initialize();
    }

    /**
     * This method initializes this
     * 
     * @return void
     */
    private void initialize() {
        this.setSize(377, 341);
        this.setContentPane(getJContentPane());
        this.setTitle("Server");
        this.addWindowListener(new java.awt.event.WindowAdapter() {
            public void windowClosing(java.awt.event.WindowEvent e) {

                  
                server = null;

                try {
                    Thread.sleep(1000);
                } catch (InterruptedException e1) {
                    // TODO Automatisch erstellter Catch-Block
                    e1.printStackTrace();
                }

                System.gc();
                System.exit(0);
            }
        });
    }

    /**
     * This method initializes jContentPane
     * 
     * @return javax.swing.JPanel
     */
    private JPanel getJContentPane() {
        if (jContentPane == null) {
            jLabel = new JLabel();
            jLabel.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(49, 146, 136, 23));
            jLabel.setText("Status");
            jLabelIP = new JLabel();
            jLabelIP.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(49, 76, 30, 16));
            jLabelIP.setText("IP");
            jContentPane = new JPanel();
            jContentPane.setLayout(null);
            jContentPane.add(getJButtonServerStarten(), null);
            jContentPane.add(jLabelIP, null);
            jContentPane.add(getJTextFieldIP(), null);
            jContentPane.add(getJButtonBeenden(), null);
            jContentPane.add(jLabel, null);
            jContentPane.add(getJScrollPane(), null);
        }
        return jContentPane;
    }

    private void erzeugeServer() {
        server = new ParallelServerEinfach(this);// .starteService();
    }

    /**
     * This method initializes jButtonServerStarten
     * 
     * @return javax.swing.JButton
     */
    private JButton getJButtonServerStarten() {
        if (jButtonServerStarten == null) {
            jButtonServerStarten = new JButton();
            jButtonServerStarten.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(38, 27, 124,
                    27));
            jButtonServerStarten.setText("Server starten");
            jButtonServerStarten
                    .addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
                        public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {

                            if (server == null) {
                                System.out.println("Server läuft");

                                erzeugeServer();

                                jLabel.setText("Server läuft");

                                jButtonServerStarten.setEnabled(false);
                                jButtonBeenden.setEnabled(true);
                            }
                        }
                    });
        }
        return jButtonServerStarten;
    }

    /**
     * This method initializes jTextFieldIP
     * 
     * @return javax.swing.JTextField
     */
    private JTextField getJTextFieldIP() {
        if (jTextFieldIP == null) {
            jTextFieldIP = new JTextField();
            jTextFieldIP.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(48, 98, 194, 21));
            try {
                jTextFieldIP.setText(InetAddress.getLocalHost().toString());
            } catch (UnknownHostException e) {
                // TODO Automatisch erstellter Catch-Block
                e.printStackTrace();
            }
        }
        return jTextFieldIP;
    }

    /**
     * This method initializes jButtonBeenden
     * 
     * @return javax.swing.JButton
     */
    private JButton getJButtonBeenden() {
        if (jButtonBeenden == null) {
            jButtonBeenden = new JButton();
            jButtonBeenden.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(174, 28, 131, 26));
            jButtonBeenden.setText("Server beenden");
            jButtonBeenden.setEnabled(false);
            jButtonBeenden
                    .addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
                        public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
                            server.dispose(); //Objekte des Servers entfernen
                            server = null;
                            System.out.println("Server beendet");

                            jLabel.setText("Server beendet");
                            System.gc();
                            jButtonServerStarten.setEnabled(true);
                            jButtonBeenden.setEnabled(false);
                        }
                    });
        }
        return jButtonBeenden;
    }

    public void schreibeMeldung(String meldung) {
        jTextAreaMeldungen.insert(meldung + "\n", 0);
    }

    /**
     * This method initializes jScrollPane
     * 
     * @return javax.swing.JScrollPane
     */
    private JScrollPane getJScrollPane() {
        if (jScrollPane == null) {
            jScrollPane = new JScrollPane();
            jScrollPane.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(41, 188, 283, 98));
            jScrollPane.setViewportView(getJTextAreaMeldungen());
        }
        return jScrollPane;
    }

    /**
     * This method initializes jTextArea
     * 
     * @return javax.swing.JTextArea
     */
    private JTextArea getJTextAreaMeldungen() {
        if (jTextAreaMeldungen == null) {
            jTextAreaMeldungen = new JTextArea();
        }
        return jTextAreaMeldungen;
    }

} // @jve:decl-index=0:visual-constraint="10,10"
```

und die Server Klasse

```
package Server;

import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.util.Stack;
import java.util.Vector;

public class ParallelServerEinfach extends Thread {
    BufferedReader inBuffer;

    PrintWriter outWriter;

    ServerSocket serverSocket;

    Socket clientSocket;

    ServerGUI dieGUI;

    HandlerPermanent[] handler;

    boolean laufen = true;

    public ParallelServerEinfach(ServerGUI gui) {
        dieGUI = gui;
        handler = new HandlerPermanent[100];

        this.start();
    }

    public void starteService() {
        try {
            serverSocket = new ServerSocket(4711);
            int anzahl = 0;

            while (laufen) {
                clientSocket = serverSocket.accept();
                anzahl++;

                // new HandlerPermanent(clientSocket,anzahl).start();
                handler[anzahl - 1] = new HandlerPermanent(clientSocket,
                        anzahl, this);
                handler[anzahl - 1].start();
                handler[anzahl - 1].outWriter.println("Handler erstellt.");

                System.out.println("Server meldet: Anfrage von Client "
                        + anzahl + " traf ein");
                dieGUI.schreibeMeldung("Server meldet: Anfrage von Client "
                        + anzahl + " traf ein");

            }
        } catch (Exception ex) {
            System.out.println("Fehler auf Server" + ex.getMessage());
            dieGUI.schreibeMeldung("Fehler auf Server" + ex.getMessage());
        }
    }

    public void run() {
        starteService();
    }

    public void dispose() {
        serverSocket = null;
        clientSocket = null;
        dieGUI = null;
        inBuffer = null;
        outWriter = null;

        for (int i = 0; i < handler.length; i++) {
            handler[i] = null;
        }

        handler = null;
        System.gc();
    }

    public synchronized void finalize() throws Throwable {

        System.out.print("finalizer aufgerufen");
        super.finalize();
        System.gc();
    }

}
```

kann jemand helfen??[/u]


----------



## kleiner_held (16. Mai 2007)

Du stopst doch den Server Thread im dispose() gar nicht.
Du muesstest da den ServerSocket mittels close() killen (das gibt in startService ne SocketException die du behandeln musst), daduch verlaesst du die Endlosschleife startService(), der Thread laeuft aus und kann von der VM weggeraeumt werden.


----------



## TeacherMC (16. Mai 2007)

kleiner_held hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du stopst doch den Server Thread im dispose() gar nicht.
> Du muesstest da den ServerSocket mittels close() killen (das gibt in startService ne SocketException die du behandeln musst), daduch verlaesst du die Endlosschleife startService(), der Thread laeuft aus und kann von der VM weggeraeumt werden.



Alles klar, habe es so gemacht, dann wird aber eine IOException geworfen.
Ist aber egal. Der Server-Thread wird nun beendet.
Ich habe zusätzlich noch die Stop-Methode überschrieben und den Thread über die Schnittstelle
Runnable anstatt über Vererbung implementiert, damit ich die Referenz von Thread auf null setzen kann:


```
public synchronized void stop(){
        if (thread != null)
          System.out.println("Server gestoppt");
          thread = null;
      }
```


Die finalize Methode wird aber trotzdem erst aufgerufen, wenn ich die GUI auch beende.
Jetzt kann aber nach beenden des Servers, keiner mehr zugreifen und ich bin zufrieden.:toll: 

Danke

Niko[/code]


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mai 2007)

finalize zu verwenden ist potentiell gefährlich und sollte vermieden werden.
in finalize System.gc() aufzurufen ist hingegen einfach unsinnig da der GC bereits läuft, sonst hätte er den finalizer nicht aufgerufen.


----------



## TeacherMC (21. Mai 2007)

> in finalize System.gc() aufzurufen ist hingegen einfach unsinnig da der GC bereits läuft, sonst hätte er den finalizer nicht aufgerufen.



da hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht. :autsch:


----------

